# Car in Upper C



## goldenrafter (Jun 23, 2016)

Also floated by car yesterday morning. That was a long fall down a very steep bank. Saw tow truck with cable pulled down to car when I was driving out later in the day. Not sure that is going to work but I'm not a vehicle recovery expert. Hope no one was injured badly and if no serious injuries, they were very fortunate.


----------



## PoppyOscar (Jul 8, 2012)

Glad everyone is alright but the Upper C antics never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## co_bjread (Oct 26, 2004)

We floated by around 2:30/3ish, and the car was almost back to the road, the tow truck was still working on it. We thought it had stopped at a tree near the top, not rolled to the river.


----------



## Baldy (Oct 23, 2015)

My buddy witnessed the car rolling off the side and it took the help of many agencies/private citizens to locate and hoist him up. I will share the driver came out with relatively minor injuries given the seriousness of the wreck. Right place at the right time.


----------



## zercon (Aug 30, 2006)

*Wet car*

Any pictures?


----------



## Baldy (Oct 23, 2015)

Not any good ones, they were taken at night. Heard an outfitter posted a good pic, will find and re-post.


----------



## stribtw (Mar 19, 2009)

Didn't take any pictures. It didn't feel appropriate given that we didn't know how the driver/passengers fared.

Baldy, does your buddy know any more about what caused it to roll? I've always been sketched by that road because if you meet up with someone coming from the other direction, there's literally no way to turn around. Someone has to back out.


----------



## Baldy (Oct 23, 2015)

Driver was alone, my buddy was following behind him within eyesight of the taillights. They were not together. Looks like the Subaru may have drifted left and over corrected to the right, only to go tumbling down the embankment into the river. There was another group of campers (unrelated) at the end of road that came up to help. They were able to locate driver before EMS were on scene. Very glad the outcome wasn't worse


----------



## jalthage (May 11, 2006)

Good to hear the driver made it out. Wasn't there talk of closing that road to car camping at some point? I actually thought they had already done it.. I'm probably just confused as always.


----------



## Ron Rupert (Feb 12, 2004)

Maybe this area should be closed to Drive in Camping?


----------

